# The Lovely Dozen



## CasualGrower (Jul 31, 2008)

WELCOME TO THE JUNGLE!!!

Didn't feel like doing a full grow journal on these babies but I am sorta proud of them ) so I thought I would share them with ya'll.

*14 Days into 12/12*

I just did my 2 week water change... 

Approx 4.5 gallons of Tap Water at 235 PPM
1/2 oz of Botanicare Hydroguard
1/2 oz of Botanicare Liquid Karma
1/2 oz of Botanicare Cal/Mag
1/2 oz of Fox Farms Big Bloom
1/2 oz of Botanicare Pure Blend Grow
1 oz of Botanicare Pure Blend Bloom

A nice lil witches brew. anyways here are the pics :hubba:


----------



## Elven (Aug 1, 2008)

Very nice :hubba: post some updates so we can drool. . . [edit] Just a few ??'s What strain? clone or seed?


----------



## CasualGrower (Aug 1, 2008)

She is just the best of a bunch of bagseed that I started about a year ago..... this is my 3rd or 4th grow on her now......

Last Grow I LST'd her pretty hard during the first couple weeks of flowering, experimenting, and she hermied a couple buds..... only seeded about 10 seeds total, but that hermie told me what I wanted to know, so I have ruled her out  for further breeding.  

I will be getting some good seeds pretty soon, I am looking at about 4 strains in particular:  White Widow (of course), Cali Orange, Blueberry and maybe some sort of a haze or a kush...... maybe go with something a bit more sativa for the 4th.  Maybe even get something really exotic. 

If ya wanna see how she turned out on that last grow, check my journal in my Sig.... I just finished it up the other day.


----------



## Elven (Aug 1, 2008)

I totally will. I am in the planning stages of a grow area. Hoping to start a photo journal about it this weekend.  one of the delivery services in my area have grand daddy purple clones so I think I may start with that then switch to white widow for a second grow. cant wait to see the finished product.


----------

